# 68 dash pad clips



## lvl1goat (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello all. Just wrapping up my interior restoration and of course I'm missing one of the unicorn dash pad clips from above the vent on the passenger side. I've called ames, opgi, sonic, all to no avail. The ones the big guys have are incorrect. Any leads? Thanks all.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi, Its been a while since I've had my dash pad out of the car. Is the clip you're referring to a plastic piece that fits into the metal tab on the dash that you secure the dash pad screw to? I assume that your car is A/C since there are no dash vents on the non-A/C dash? A picture would help.


----------



## lvl1goat (Jan 10, 2020)

This is a metal clip that goes in the metal dash right above the vent. Yes, its an ac car.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Unfortunately that's not reproduced for the A/C cars. Best bet is to find a used one. Perhaps Scott (BLK69JUDGE) will have one.


----------



## lvl1goat (Jan 10, 2020)

O52 said:


> Unfortunately that's not reproduced for the A/C cars. Best bet is to find a used one. Perhaps Scott (BLK69JUDGE) will have one.


Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## noswell (May 13, 2020)

I would try local salvage yards also.


----------



## Phillipdrew1968 (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi there, I am rehabbing my 68 dash. When you did yours, how did you remove the AC vents on the sides?


----------

